# Grimlock Manor!!!



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello everyone!

I'm still pretty new to the forum so I thought I'd share some photos of my haunt from both last year and this. I still have more pictures to add but I hope you like what you see.

Our storyline is this...

Billionaire Griswald Grimlock has lost the love of his Life Lucilla. No amount of money can replace the love Griswald had for Lucilla so he hires a team of paranormal scientist to create a portal to the afterlife to try and bring her back from the dead. The scientists succeed in bringing Lucilla back however, Lucilla is still of course dead and Griswald cannot close the portal which keeps letting other ghouls, ghosts and demons into his mansion. The open portal has now begun to take its effect on Griswalds appearance and is rapidly taking his soul from him turing him into one of the undead and if your not to careful it will take your souls as well!!! Mwwwhahahah!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/grimlock_manor/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fright, I got this message when I clicked on your link:

"Frightguy1 doesn't have anything available to you."

I think you may need to change your settings to "public" or something like that so others can view your photos.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Roxy!

I didn't realize that and I just changed settings to public so I hope that works and you can see them now. Hope you like them!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep ... I can see pics now ... nice work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ah, poifect now Really nice set up for the story you're telling with a lot of good looking characters (in an evil creepy way:jol My favorite photo is the "Surprise!" one. Your actor has such an impish look.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Roxy! That was a latex mask we got from composite fx or cfx. They make some great masks.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Great work. I like the Haunted Mansion replica busts in the study. The whole thing looks scary, NICE!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice photos!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks guys! I appreciate it. I've only really been haunting for 3 years (though I've loved Halloween forever!) so I hope to keep getting better at it.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Lots of nice work there FrightGuy


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

I've been updating my blog recently and have added promo videos we made for our haunt over the last two years just in case anyone wants to check them out here http://grimlockmanor.blogspot.com/ We are working on a new slideshow video for this years haunt so hopefully by weeks end it will be up.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Pretty friggin' awesome!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks HalloweenZombie! I'm hoping to have my newest video posted this coming Monday so keep an eye out! (But make sure you put the eye back in or you won't see as well!)


----------



## wheussmann (Sep 30, 2010)

great pics and video. you do a great job!!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks wheussmann! Keep an eye on the blog. We are going to try and update it every day and keep track of our progress leading up to next year which we hope will be our best!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

*New Video All Done!*

Hi All!

I've been playing around with my video editing programs as I have never been much of a video guy so I figured now is the time to learn. Here is my new video for Grimlock Manor. It was fun to make so I hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Sweet 'n' creepy indeed! Nice work.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job on the video, looks like a great haunt!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great work on that haunt, frightguy! Lucilla's a babe!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate the compliments. I'm hoping to keep it up and am really striving to make next year the best it's been. If your interested, sign up on the blog at http://grimlockmanor.blogspot.com/ I usually post once a day either on something Halloween related or on various projects I am working on for Grimlock Manor.


----------

